# Is my Shepherd Black Sable



## Lydiiaxx (Apr 5, 2015)

pedigree papers state he is Black Sable. He doesn't look like other Black Sables I have seen. Is he really Black Sable?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Your dog is "Black-and-tan" for me.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's black and tan


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Black and tan - and coated

Lee


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Black and tan - pretty pup!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

What pedigree papers do you mean? I think AKC only recognizes sable. 

German Shepherd Dog Detail


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He might be a pattern sable.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

provide the pedigree 

not a black sable though , which tends to be an allele found in the DDR dogs .

the picture provided does not indicate other features that a "DDR" dog would have

this is a black sable dog http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=124929-grando-mecklenburger-buffel

I bred to this stud and his daughter "Mocca" appeared black with tan around the eyes 
here she is http://www.carmspack.com/7_feedsentials/feed_sentials.htm


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I remember when Grando was imported. He is what I have always considered a black sable.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Black sable is just a description of how dark the sable is...not a color that would be on papers. If sable, it would just say sable. IF your dog is a sable it is a patterned sable but from the pic I just see black a tan. The saddle looks very black to me. Very pretty dog no matter the color Hope your heart was not set on a black sable.


----------

